# Tips für meinen neuen Teich



## schOHRni (8. Juli 2011)

hallo, hätte eine frage zwecks meinem dieses jahr neu gebauten
teiches. erstmal die daten:
ca. 17qm, tiefste stelle ca. 1,1m, ca 5000l. es läuft ein oase filtral
uvc 5000 24std derzeit. wasserlaufpumpe sera pond pp 6000, also 6000l.
pflanzen sind im teich:
-__ froschlöffel -nadelsimse
-__ schwertlilie -__ wasserminze
-__ kalmus -wasserhahnenfuss
-__ rohrkolben -__ wasserpest
-__ krebsschere -__ hornkraut
-seerose
-__ hechtkraut

seit 2 wochen fischbesatz: 3 goldfische und 3 europ. kojgoldfische.
fadenalgen sind im randbereich des teiches und an pflanzen. möchte mir
nun mal ph-teststreifen kaufen um mal zu testen. kann man im vorfeld
schon mal sagen, dass mein filter nicht ausreichend für den teich ist?
was sollte ich eurer meinung nun machen? aussenfilter zulegen, den ich
mit der teichlaufpumpe (6000l) die ich schon hab betreibe? oder mit
dem filtral 5000 es weiterprobieren? sollte ich mit  wie erkenne ich
durch die teststreifen, dass ich einen grösseren filter brauche? seh
ich das dem wasser an? bitte um hilfreiche vorschläge, wie ich weiter
verfahren soll. was haltet ihr davon mit aktivsauerstoff "algoxan" dem teich was gutes zu tun?


----------



## Annett (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tips für meinen neuen Teich*

Hallo.

Wo genau ist denn das Problem?

Die Fadenalgen? Algen sind bei einem neuen Teich völlig normal und sollten nicht gleich mit allen Mitteln bekämpft werden.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16717

Zeig doch mal ein paar Bilder... die sagen mehr als tausend Worte und außerdem sind wir hier überhaupt nicht neugierig. :__ nase


----------



## derschwarzepeter (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tips für meinen neuen Teich*

kann man im vorfeld schon mal sagen, dass mein filter nicht ausreichend für den teich ist? 
Nein: Das hängt vom Schadstoffeintrag ab.

was sollte ich eurer meinung nun machen? 
aussenfilter zulegen, den ich mit der teichlaufpumpe (6000l) die ich schon hab betreibe? 
oder mit dem filtral 5000 es weiterprobieren? 
Was erwartest du dir vom Filter?
Gegen die Fadenalgen wird der sicher nicht helfen.

sollte ich mit  wie erkenne ich durch die teststreifen, dass ich einen grösseren filter brauche? 
Gar nicht: Die Stäbchen sind zwar üblich, aber viel zu grob.
Ich empfehle dir flüssige Testreagenzien von JBL;
am Anfang Nitrit, damit man weiss, ob der Filter funktioniert 
und als Kriterium für Algenwachstum "Phosphat SENSITIV".
PH-Messung ist lustig, bunt, verbreitet, aber im Wesentlichen aussagelos:
Da muss schon SEHR viel danben liegen, bis sich da etwas tut.

seh ich das dem wasser an? 
Nein: Sowohl die Schadstoffe als auch die im Filter daraus gebildeten Nährstoffe 
sind in den vorkommenden Konzentrationen absolut unsichtbar;
was man sehen kann, sind die Folgen, z.B. Algenblüten.

was haltet ihr davon mit aktivsauerstoff "algoxan" dem teich was gutes zu tun?
Völliger Schwachsinn.

bitte um hilfreiche vorschläge, wie ich weiter verfahren soll. 
"Weiter" ist gut ... du hättest besser VORHER fragen sollen,
dann hätte ich dir geraten, den Teich tiefer zu machen
und (zumindest vorerst) keine Fische, nicht soviele und nicht diese einzusetzen.
JETZT ist das natürlich schwierig, denn die Karpfen werden deine submersen Pflanzen auffressen
und was da übrigbleibt, sind die Fadenalgen.
Du solltest vor allem nicht füttern, was den Nährstoffeintrag gewaltig vergrößert
und auch (zumindest anfangs) regelmäßige Teilwasserwechsel 
mit phosphatfreiem (!) Wasser vornehmen.


----------



## schOHRni (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tips für meinen neuen Teich*

ja dankeschön für die rückmeldung. habe gestern mein wasser mal testen lassen. wassertest von SÖLL:
Nitrit o,o mg/l
ph   8,2
kh   6,5°dh
gh   7,0

hier nun ein paar bilder:
http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/2589/zgepelqm_jpg.htm
http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/2589/jb6uzdiw_jpg.htm
http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/2589/my7zvjv4_jpg.htm
http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/2589/pvgm7pjg_jpg.htm

und ich soll den fischn nicht füttern? sie bekommen eigentlich nur ne halbe hand voll teichsticks, und diese werden komplett aufgefuttert von ihnen. empfehlt ihr alle 4 wochen nen wassertest zu machen? mit welchen werten?


----------



## derschwarzepeter (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tips für meinen neuen Teich*

Das Wasser ist in Ordnung - ändere bitte nichts daran!
(Keine Wasserverbesserer, Teichstarter, Teichpfleger, pH-Rauf, -Runter oder -Rüber!)

Wenn du deine Fische täglich nur mit "_einer halben Handvoll Teichsticks_" fütterst
(Auch wenn die aufgefressen werden, so bleiben die doch IM Teich!),
macht geschätzt 1 kg im Monat und enthält genug Phosphor,
um geschätzt 1/2 m³ Fadenalgen wachsen zu lassen.

Willst du das nicht, 
musst du im gleichen Zeitraum soviele Wasserpflanzen ernten,
dass die MINDESTENS die gleiche Trockenmasse haben (eher aber 2 kg).
Wenn du mal ausprobierst, wieviel übrigbleibt, wenn du solche Ranken eintrocknen lässt,
wird dir schnell klar, dass du regelmäßig SEHR VIEL ernten können musst
(Das heisst natürlich nicht, dass du die ganz ausrotten sollst!),
damit sich das mit der Stoffbilanz ausgehen kann!
(Außerdem kommt weiterer P rein:
mit Laub, Staub, usw.)

Nachdem ein Teich problemlos Fische in richtig dimensionierter Anzahl ernähren kann,
ist der einfache Schluss:
Nicht füttern - kein Ärger:


----------



## pema (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tips für meinen neuen Teich*

Hallo,

peter hat es ja schon schön beschrieben...und ich schließe mit Annett mit meiner Frage an: wo genau liegt denn dein Problem? Du musst ja eines haben, sonst hättest du nicht hier im Forum nachgefragt.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es die Algen sind, die dich beunruhigen. 
Ich befürchte mal, dass du dich mit denen arrangieren wirst müssen...zumindest für das erste Jahr...mit Glück und Vernunft ist dein Teich dann vielleicht eingefahren   Oder auch in zwei oder drei Jahren

Als wichtigsten Indikator für deine Wasserqualität würde ich regelmäßig den Nitritwert überprüfen...dies aber auch nur, da du ja Fische in deinem Teich hast, die bei einem zu hohen Nitritwert Schaden nehmen würden.

Petra
P.s. Fotos würde ich mit der hier vorhandenen  Hochladefunktion einstellen...so viel Werbung zu sehen, bevor man sich mal ein Bild anschauen kann, ist nicht jedermanns Sache.


----------



## schOHRni (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tips für meinen neuen Teich*

ok, vielen dank. das mit der hochladefunktion hab ich versucht. irgendwie hab ichs nicht geschafft. 
noch ne frage wg. füttern: soll also heissen, der teich ernährt die die fische allein? ich brauche also nicht zusätzlich die fische füttern???


----------



## derschwarzepeter (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tips für meinen neuen Teich*



schOHRni schrieb:


> soll also heissen, der teich ernährt die die fische allein?
> ich brauche also nicht zusätzlich die fische füttern???


Na SICHER tut der das!
Wenn du natürlich in einer Winzpfütze überproportional viele Fische hältst,
wird das nicht klappen,
aber solange das in einer einigermaßen sinnvollen Relation steht,
stellen sich unweigerlich natürliche Kreisläufe ein - z.B.:
Fische -> Exkremente -> Bakterien -> Einzeller -> Plankton = Futter -> Fische -> ...
oder
Fische -> Harnstoff -> Nitrit -> Nitrat = Pflanzendünger -> Pflanzen = Futter -> Fische -> ...

Das Kernproblem des Folienteiches ist ja, dass er keinen Abfluss hat,
wo Schad- bzw. Nährstoffe verschwinden würden.
Bestimmte Stoffe kommen da nur hinein und praktisch nie mehr hinaus,
weshalb sich diese unweigerlich anreichern - ihre Konzentration steigt und steigt.
(Die nimmt auch kein Filter raus - das ist nicht sein Zweck!)
Man muss deshalb versuchen, möglichst KEINE organischen Stoffe einzubringen,
sondern nur zu entnehmen.


----------



## schOHRni (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tips für meinen neuen Teich*

vielen dank. hm, hätte da noch ne frage... ist vielleicht jetzt noch zu früh darüber zu reden.. aber es geht um den winter:
pumpen alle in den keller, und fische im teich lassen, pflanzen oberhalb der wasseroberfläche abschneiden.  oder? sollte ich ne styroporkugel oder einen eisfreihalter (oase) in den teich  legen? oder erst ne schicht eis bilden lassen, und etwas wasser abpumpen, sodass ein zwischenraum ist (wasser-eis)?


----------



## pyro (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tips für meinen neuen Teich*

@ schorni, schöner Teich - gibt es davon auch Baustellenfotos? Mit welchem Holzschutzmittel hast Du die Terassenbretter gestrichen?

Wenn die Pumpen in einer ausreichenden Tiefe sind kann man die im Teich lassen, das gilt auch für die Fische. Für die Pumpe sag ich mal ca. 50cm, bei Fischen sollten es mindestens 80cm, besser 1m sein. Bei meinem alten Teich habe ich die Pflanzen über den Winter stehen lassen und im Frühjahr erst abgeschnitten. Die Pflanzen bildeten dann sozusagen etwas isolierung. Einen Eisfreihalter hatte ich noch nie.



@schwarzer Peter... sehr interessante Ausführungen von Dir. Wenn Du ein paar Minuten Zeit hättest würd ich dich bitten in meinen Teichbauthread zu gucken (Link in der Signatur) und mir evtl. eine Empfehlung zum Thema Fischbesatz zu geben - sofern ich mich für einen Besatz entscheide...


----------



## schOHRni (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tips für meinen neuen Teich*

hallo, hab für das douglasienholz Xyladecor Douglasienöl genommen, 2mal gestrichen. hier nun noch bilder:
http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/2591/o7hgh3zj_jpg.htm
http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/2591/y3u5lm6t_jpg.htm
http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/2591/2bxwccz2_jpg.htm
http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/2591/8p8iwona_jpg.htm
http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/2591/o8lsym6o_jpg.htm


----------



## Joerg (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tips für meinen neuen Teich*

Hallo,
was sind eigentlich "kojgoldfische"?
Vieles ist ja schon richtig geschrieben worden.
Es kann gut helfen, einen Teil der Nährstoffe außerhalb des Teichs in einem Filter zu entsorgen.
Eine Vorfilterung holt Schwebstoffe aus dem Wasser, diese können dann dem Kreislauf entzogen werden.

Was bisher scheinbar noch nicht erwähnt wurde ist der notwendige WW. Dieser verdünnt die sich anreichernden Stoffe, damit diese nicht überhand nehmen. Ein Teich (eigentlich Weiher) hat keinen natürlichen Zufluss. Dieser muss so gut es möglich ist nachgebildet werden.
Für mich gehören WW zu den wichtigsten Zutaten zu einem funktionierenden Kleinbiotop.
Es reicht nicht nur Wasser nachzufüllen oder mal 10% im Monat zu wechseln.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tips für meinen neuen Teich*



schOHRni schrieb:


> ... aber es geht um den winter:
> pumpen alle in den keller ...


Uuups??
NIEMAND pumpt den Teich in den Keller - das ist schlecht für die Bausubstanz! 
Wenn du DIE Pumpen meinst, dann kommt´s drauf an, 
Welche Art Pumpe das ist (mein Mammut lass ich einfach einfrieren oder durchpumpen - wie ich will)
oder ob du die entleeren kannst, bzw. ob die in einem frostfesten Schacht montiert ist.

Die Pflanzen oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche abschneiden. 
ist eine wikungsvolle Methode, der Akkumulation entgegenzuwirken.

Was mit den Fischen zu tun ist, hängt davon ab, 
ob das ein einigermaßen naturnaher Teich ist oder ein überbesetztes ... äh ... Becken.
Im ersteren Fall musst du genau NICHTS machen - zufrieren lassen und dich dran erfreuen;
im zweiteren Fall kann das soweit gehen, 
dass manche Leute das Wasser heizen (im Freien!) oder mit hässlichen Isolierstoffen abdecken.
Die Eis-Zwischenraumgeschichte halte ich für blanken Unsinn.


Hi pyro,
schönes Projekt!
Wenn´s der Boden zulässt, würde ich die steilen Bereich noch steiler machen (senkrecht)
und die Kante unter der Folie gegen Abbröckeln befestigen.
(Dazu darf man keine Eisenbahnschwelle mehr nehmen, aber die halten ewig.)
Jeder cm Tiefe ist ein Geschenk - wenn´s geht, mach den Teich tiefer.
Unten solltest du noch einen Schlammfang und einen Bodenablass mit 100 mm vorsehen. (Ich hab´s nicht und bereut!)
Das Rohr wird seitlich in einen Schacht hochgeführt und verschlossen (Deckel oder Schieber).
Wenn da UNBEDINGT Fische reinmüssen (viele bereuen das und dann wissen nicht, wie sie sie wieder rauskriegen!),
würde ich mich möglichst wenige kleinere einsetzen z.B. Goldorfen,
aber auf keinen Fall Katzenwelse.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tips für meinen neuen Teich*



Joerg schrieb:


> Für mich gehören WW zu den wichtigsten Zutaten zu einem funktionierenden Kleinbiotop.
> Es reicht nicht nur Wasser nachzufüllen oder mal 10% im Monat zu wechseln.


Wenn nährstofffreies (insbesondere phosphatfreies!) Nachfüllwasser zur Verfügung steht,
ist das eine tolle Möglichkeit,
aber was mach ich mit meinen 250 m³?


"kojgoldfische" sind allerhöchstwahrscheinlich "KAU-Goldfische";
mit diesen kann man Koi füttern;
der Sesam ist gesund, aber sie sind salzhaltig.


----------



## pyro (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tips für meinen neuen Teich*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Hi pyro,
> schönes Projekt!
> Wenn´s der Boden zulässt, würde ich die steilen Bereich noch steiler machen (senkrecht)
> und die Kante unter der Folie gegen Abbröckeln befestigen.
> ...




.... Du musst auf letzte Seite klicken denn der Teichbau ist abgeschlossen. Offene Projekte sind noch die Bepflanzung, der Filter und dann die Frage Fische ja oder nein.

Dazu kannst du aber gern in meinem Thread was reinschreiben damit wir hier nicht Off Topic werden.


----------



## Joerg (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tips für meinen neuen Teich*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Wenn nährstofffreies (insbesondere phosphatfreies!) Nachfüllwasser zur Verfügung steht, ist das eine tolle Möglichkeit, aber was mach ich mit meinen 250 m³?
> 
> mit diesen kann man Koi füttern; der Sesam ist gesund, aber sie sind salzhaltig.


Peter,
du musst halt länger WW machen. Ich wechsle wöchentlich ca. 5m³, bei dir sind es dann entsprechend mehr. 
Wenig A/A/Nitrit/Nitrat sollte es auch enthalten. Am besten ist stark eisenhaltiges Wasser, da dann das Phosphat ausfällt.

Das Salz ist ja schädlich für die Koi, daher knabbern meine nur den Sesam ab.


----------

